# dog groomer in uk



## xxxnickixxx (Feb 24, 2011)

Does anyone know any good mobile dog groomer in Barnsley south yorkshire please ?


----------



## SashaXx (Sep 3, 2010)

Paws from Heaven

Never used them personally but heard they're very good.


----------



## xxxnickixxx (Feb 24, 2011)

thankyou i dont think they cover barnsley area but ive left her a email to make sure


----------

